
Apple Policy on Bugs May Explain Why Hackers Would Help F.B.I - JumpCrisscross
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/03/23/technology/apple-policy-on-bugs-may-explain-why-hackers-might-help-fbi.html?emc=edit_dlbkam_20160323&nl=dealbook&nlid=65508833&referer=
======
mchahn
The team in Israel that is doing it is a gun-for-hire.

"Cellebrite, considered one of the leading companies in the world in the field
of digital forensics, has been working with the world's biggest intelligence,
defense and law enforcement authorities for many years."

------
kitwalker12
their arms race rhetoric doesn't seem to hold water when everyone else is
doing it.

